# Brain Teasers



## ks8829 (Mar 21, 2017)

1) How can you make seven even?

2) What is heavier a ton of lead or a ton of feathers?

3) Can you see farther in the daytime or nighttime?

4) What is a five letter word that has 4 personal pronouns in it?

Answers

1) Remove the S

2) both the same weight

3) nightime, since you can see as far as the stars

4) Usher,   us, she her he


----------



## okiedave (May 4, 2017)

RE: No. 2

Which is heavier: a pound of gold or a pound of feathers?


----------



## tardissmoker (May 4, 2017)

OkieDave said:


> RE: No. 2
> 
> Which is heavier: a pound of gold or a pound of feathers?


Feathers, different weight systems.


----------



## okiedave (May 4, 2017)

Good catch. 12oz in a troy pound, 16oz in an avoirdupois pound.

Now, which weighs more: an _ounce_ of feathers, or an _ounce_ of gold?


----------



## tardissmoker (May 4, 2017)

When is an ounce not an ounce? When the mass is different. Feathers still!


----------



## okiedave (May 4, 2017)

Nope.  This time, it's the gold.


> *Troy weight* is a system of units of mass customarily used for precious metals and gemstones. One troy ounce (abbreviated "oz" or "ozt") equals 31.1034768 grams exactly (or about 1.0971 oz. avoirdupois).[sup][1][/sup] There are only 12 troy ounces per troy pound, rather than the 16 ounces per pound found in the more common avoirdupois system. However, the avoirdupois pound has 7000 grains whereas the troy pound has only 5760 grains (i.e. 12 × 480 grains). Both systems use the same grain defined by the international yard and pound agreement of 1959 as exactly 0.06479891  grams. Therefore the troy ounce is 480 grains (31.10 g), compared with the avoirdupois ounce, which is 437.5 grains (28.35 g). So the troy ounce is about 10% heavier (ratio 192/175) than the avoirdupois ounce, which is used for everyday purposes in the United States.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troy_weight

The grain is, however, universal across systems.  It's quite an ancient measurement--dating back to the bronze age--and is based on the weight of a cereal grain (usually wheat or barley) because of their high degree of regularity.

...and now you know!


----------



## ks8829 (May 5, 2017)

Did you know math is polite?

What is 5 + 5 + Q =?

your answer?

My reply is:

you are welcome!

since your answer is 

10Q

sound like thank you


----------

